# Charleston, South Carolina



## firemedic (May 4, 2013)

Do we have any members in Charleston, South Carolina? I need a representative there for a large tool exchange. Seller is unwilling to crate / ship and I need someone - preferably some one I am familiar with - to act as a local agent. 

Thank you!


----------

